# Obtaining prescribed drugs in Thailand.



## Bicker

Hi all,

Myself and my girlfriend are moving to Thailand in the near future. My girlfriend takes fluoxetine which is an anti-depressant. How easy is it to obtain in Thailand and how do we go about it? I have heard you can just buy it over the counter. Is this correct? and does anyone have any idea of the cost?

Thanks in advance,

Marc.


----------



## Susanmarie44

I'm not familiar with that medication but I know many prescription drugs are available over the counter in Thailand. I also know there are certain classes of prescription drugs, including some antidepressants,that can't be sold over the counter by a pharmacy. For those, I would go to a Thai doctor and get a prescription, which could then be filled. To find out in advance if your medication is available in Thailand, I would call the pharmaceutical company that manufactures it. I live in Chiang Mai, get all my meds there except one, for which I have to get a 12 month supply from a Canadian pharmacy, which is easy. All my meds and doctor visits (I use the government/university hospital in Chiang Mai) are extremely low cost, particularly compared to US.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Susanmarie44 said:


> I'm not familiar with that medication but I know many prescription drugs are available over the counter in Thailand. I also know there are certain classes of prescription drugs, including some antidepressants,that can't be sold over the counter by a pharmacy. For those, I would go to a Thai doctor and get a prescription, which could then be filled. To find out in advance if your medication is available in Thailand, I would call the pharmaceutical company that manufactures it. I live in Chiang Mai, get all my meds there except one, for which I have to get a 12 month supply from a Canadian pharmacy, which is easy. All my meds and doctor visits (I use the government/university hospital in Chiang Mai) are extremely low cost, particularly compared to US.


You have enough posts to be able to post links now. Are there any local pharmacies in your area that have websites? If so, please feel free to list the site links as it may help the other poster.



Thanks

Jet Lag
Site Moderator..


----------



## Susanmarie44

I use a pharmacy in Chiang Mai named Preena, very near Thaepae Gate in the old city. It is, in my opinion, the best in town. No website that I am aware of. In Bangkok, I have often used a large pharmacy near the Crown Plaza Hotel on Rama IV Rd, near Lumphini Park and a short walk from the BTS. Also excellent, no web site, many pharmacies in this area. Bangkok and Baumrungrad Hospitals have web sites and their own pharmacies. The hospitals are both highly recommended, but I have found their prescription prices higher than others. I have never found any medication I needed at the large Western chains such as Bootsand Watsons.


----------



## expatbrit

Very easy in Thailand. Just visit a hospital, see a doctor and ask him/her for what you need. Healthcare in Thailand is pretty fantastic in the large cities, especially Bangkok.


----------



## dancebert

Susanmarie44 said:


> To find out in advance if your medication is available in Thailand, I would call the pharmaceutical company that manufactures it.


I would search the drug name on MIMS. Search this on google (after removing the spaces in the URL):
fluoxetine site:http: //www. mims. com/THAILAND/

Yes, it's sold here.

I've found one doesn't need a prescription unless the drug has recreational use or would cause more harm than good unless one considered contraindications, interactions, and if one had the condition it treated. Or maybe that's just how the pharmacist I use operates.


----------



## dancebert

Susanmarie44 said:


> I have never found any medication I needed at the large Western chains such as Bootsand Watsons.


Have you tried Fascino? The other 2 sell mostly personal care items, Fascino sells medical care items. In 2013 there were 2 Fascino stores in Chiang Mai, on on Suthep Rd. opposite (or maybe west of) the hospital, the other on Kaewnawarat Rd. at Rattanakosin Rd.


----------



## Susanmarie44

The pharmacy (Preena) just inside Thaepae Gate on Ratchadamneon has worked much better for me than Fascinos. I take two kinds of insulin and several other medications that are readily available there. The pharmacist speaks fluent English and is married to a physician. I found the pharmacy through the Chiang Mai Expats Club. I agree, it's easy to see a Thai doctor and hope he/she will prescri e your medication. I would avoid purchase through a hospital pharmacy, as the drugs there tend to be more expensive. Both my pharmacist and one in Bangkok explained that pharmacies in Thailand cannot sell certain classes of prescription drugs, including some antidepressants, without a prescription.


----------



## RickThai

One caveat.

Every so often there are news articles about "fake" medicine being sold in some Thai pharmacies.

For any medicine that is used to treat life-threatening issues, I would recommend always checking to see where the medicine is manufactured (i.e. Europe, USA, Australia, etc) and whether it is made by a well-known company. If the package has English writing that is full of errors, that may be an indication to be wary of that medicine.

RickThai


----------

